# Crow Hunting Tourament



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

Our sportsmans club is looking for potential hunt contest ideas. 
a Crow hunting tournament was mentioned. Also a varmit or coyote/fox hunt or a squirrel hunt contest.

Has anyone ever organize or attended one? We are looking for advice & direction.

Thank you


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Let me start by saying I have never shot in one or ran one. If I was I would have the hunters preregister or have registration open EARLY in the morning so they could get some shooting in on the morning flyways.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Season starts the first of August ,I have hunted in a few and it was a lot of fun .Bud


----------



## colwood (Dec 29, 2010)

Myself and my group of friends put a crow tournament on the first saturaday in March every year and it is a blast. This year we had 142 people hunting in groups of 2 to 4. This year we all met at our local gun club. Sign up was from 5:30-6:00 A.M. and than we had a rules meeting ,than everybody had to be back by 4:00 with a potluck after


----------

